
Watch a Guy Shoot Invasive Lionfish with a Glock 9mm - Kagerjay
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/animals/a23034/how-to-get-rid-of-invasive-lionfish-shoot-them-with-a/
======
tessi3r
Interesting muzzle device, definitely makes sense that this method of removing
lionfish is more efficient and cost-effective (less time to actually kill and
remove invasive fish / more kills per hour) than spear-fishing.

